#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  Saudi Aramco Engineering Standards

## emanc

If anybody has a copy please share with us. Thanks.

See More: Saudi Aramco Engineering Standards

----------


## nhussain

Regards

----------


## talha_sangi

if any one have aramco standard please share with us
thanks

----------


## Nazzz

Reply me for ARAMCO

----------


## kp2008

Could anyone upload this engineering practisc,,,

Thank you,,,

----------


## armin35

I have it but I have to find it. I downloaded long time ago.

----------


## armin35

I was looking for LP modeling program can anybody help me please?
Honeywell Hi-Spec Solutions:RPMS  Refinery & Petrochemical Modeling System
Haverly:GRMPTS
Thank you

----------


## poya2000

Saudi Aramco Engineering Standards 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If anybody has a copy please share with us. Thanks.

----------


## poya2000

Shell Standards BEP 25 password 

If anybody has password share with us. Thanks.

----------


## foxawan

Need complete saudi aramco standards.
Please reply or send it over!

----------


## Latif Shah Mahmud

You can find it here:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## d_kushwah

Thank you, 

I also want standards for inspection (NDT) and safety, can you please provide?

----------


## aragorn

please upload this engineering practisc.


thanksSee More: Saudi Aramco Engineering Standards

----------


## aragorn

please upload this engineering practisc.
thanks

----------


## aragorn

audi Aramco Engineering Standards

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If anybody has a copy please share with us?. Thanks.

----------


## tony_black

aragorn - *LOOK AT POST #11*

and

*THANK-YOU VERY MUCH* Latif Shah Mahmud

----------


## sa12345

Thanks a lot Latif

----------


## hsabasa

Anybody want to share Aramco material specification(SAMMS)???

----------


## nomanfahmi

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Password: civilea.com

----------


## mhenna

Thanks very much Nomanfahmi
very good sharing!

----------


## sa12345

Thank you Nomanfahmi

----------


## greges2009

> You can find it here:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thank you

----------


## aragorn

Thank you Latif Shah Mahmud & Nomanfahmi.

----------


## MurphyZG

Thanks to both Latif Shah Mahmud and Nomanfahmi

MurphyZG

----------


## abubaker1975

Can someone upload these standards again as the link is dead now.



Thank you and regardsSee More: Saudi Aramco Engineering Standards

----------


## Budiana

thank for sharing latif shah mahmud

----------


## ppdesign

password is not working..for saudi aramco standards.plz provide it again

----------


## victorlachica

Thank you Latif

----------


## victorlachica

Hi

Could you please repost. Thanks 





> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...

----------


## Hammad

Hi, This is Hammad here , I need Saudia Aranco Engineering standards,as i am looking for interview in saudi aramco, if some one can share these engineering standards and some interiew questions

----------


## Hammad

Hi, This is Hammad here , I need Saudia Aranco Engineering standards,as i am looking for interview in saudi aramco, if some one can share these engineering standards and some interiew questions

----------


## orangminyak

nomanfahmi, thank you very much for the documents. They are very informative.

----------


## Budiana

thank you latif

----------


## francisblesson

can anybody upload kuwait oil company standards

Thanks.

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Thanks for the share

----------


## naboulsi.ali

Dear nomanfahmi

The password is not working could u please help me and thanks in advance

----------


## alhabsys

if any one has standard copy precommission / commission for ARAMCO / SHELL / PDO/ ADNOC or other farm please please share to me or send to alhabsysz@yahoo.co.uk

See More: Saudi Aramco Engineering Standards

----------


## npsrinivasarao

I am also in need fo the above documents (Commisioning procedure). Please share the documents.

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Thanks for the share

----------


## harshad

Dear All,

I need saudi aramco standard P&ID legend sheets and any aramco reference P&IDs and PFDs in native autocad format..

help in this regards is highly appreciated..

I need it urgently..

Plz help..

Thanks in advance..

With Regards,
Harshad

----------


## harshad

Dear All,

I need saudi aramco standard P&ID legend sheets and any aramco reference P&IDs and PFDs in native autocad format..

request you to send me on  my following e-mail

harshad_27@yahoo.co.in

help in this regards is highly appreciated..

I need it urgently..

Plz help..

Thanks in advance..

With Regards,
Harshad

----------


## mohammedshafi4u

what is the password for saudi aramco june2006.rar

----------


## MCrotty

> I have it but I have to find it. I downloaded long time ago.



Do you have the following Saudi Aramco Engineering Standards?

SAES-A-104 Wastewater Treatment, Reuse, and Disposal
SAES-S-010 Sanitary Sewers
SAES-S-020 Industrial Drainage and Sewers
SAES-S-030 Storm Water Drainage Systems
SAES-S-040 Saudi Aramco Water Systems
SAES-S-050 Sprinkler and Standpipe Systms
SAES-S-060 Saudi Aramco Plumbing Code

Is there a code or standard for Swimming Pools or Water Fountains and Features?

----------


## f81aa

Hi MCrotty:

This is not a forum I usually visit. By chance I spotted your request in the Main Forum page.

Please download from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

By the way, I dont know if there are SAUDI ARAMCO engineering standards for Swimming Pools and Water Fountains. At least, I dont have them.

Best regards

----------


## MCrotty

Thank you! That was so quick and much easier than I thought it was going to be!

----------


## saraswatapalit

the link is not valid as shown in webpage. please send new one and also include electrical part..thanks in advance
regard
Saraswata

----------


## namyeyelus

I need 01-SAMSS-016. If you have it, plase upload..

----------


## sumon emam

> I need 01-SAMSS-016. If you have it, plase upload..



Please find it here:

----------


## saraswatapalit

please help by sending the electrical part..

See More: Saudi Aramco Engineering Standards

----------


## Abo Khaled

Please see this link for the collection

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Greetings

Abo Khaled

----------


## vfq3481

Excellent post Abo!!

----------


## gion_ro40

Hi,
I am looking for chinese standard SHSG-033-2008 The Provisions for the Basic Engineering Design of Petrochemical Plants, english version.
Regards

----------


## Abo Khaled

Please see attachment for the chinese standard SHSG-033-2008


Greetings

Abo Khaled

----------


## gion_ro40

Please, do you have english version of SHSG-033-2008?

----------


## Gaurav21

Hi armin,
Pls upload the standard if found its urgent.

thanks

----------


## emad19870

Dear All, 
I'm Looking for an access to Saudi Aramco Library Drawings
Kind Regards 
Emad

----------


## josefreitas

thanks

----------


## Ramy Rashad

Thank you very much for these wonderful standards and for your effort, but if you mind, do you have the rest of the aramco desktop standards, I mean (standard drawings, library drawings, forms&data sheets, process industry practices, product specifications, ... etc.), another time thank you very much. If you have these documents , I highly appreciate your cooperation.




> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...

----------


## Ramy Rashad

Thanks a lot for your effort and valuable documents , I will highly appreciate if you have the rest documents like (standard drawings , library drawings, forms  & data sheets, product specifications , ... etc.) , could you please upload them

----------


## md_thouseef

Thanks a lot Abo.......

----------


## ahmedsuez

Plz can you upload saudi Aramco Stds again

See More: Saudi Aramco Engineering Standards

----------


## weells

Excellent!!! Thanks Abo

----------


## josefreitas

a new link h-t-t-p://www.4shared.com/get/omQxB-jF/saudi_aramco_engineering_stand.html

----------


## yogacruise

dear sir,

What the password saudi aramco engineering .zip? thank you

----------


## 101043728

Thank you for sharing!!!!!

----------


## masood1369

Thank you Latif Shah Mahmud & Nomanfahmi.

----------


## h9.hanin

Thank you so much for your sharing.

~h9~

----------


## h9.hanin

Thank you so much for your sharing.

~h9~

----------


## petroleum.engineer

Many thanks guys

----------


## potatoteddy

hi, can someone please upload the link again? thanks

----------


## ayyazveer

> hi, can someone please upload the link again? thanks




**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mamali

Hi everyone,

Does someone have these:

SAES-L-003 Design Stress Criteria for Pressure Piping

SADP-L-003 Design Stress Criteria for Pressure Piping

Please share if you have.

Thank you

----------


## mamali

Once again,



Does someone have these:

SAES-L-003 Design Stress Criteria for Pressure Piping

SADP-L-003 Design Stress Criteria for Pressure Piping

Your help is appreciated.

Thank youSee More: Saudi Aramco Engineering Standards

----------


## mauro123

Dear All, please I need the Saudi Aramco SAEP-345, may someone help me, thank you in advance!!!

----------

